# Both of my cars just got totalled



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

1 am - sound asleep - doorbell rang. I tried to ignore it. It rang again and again. I finally got up. The neighbours from across the street were there. A red mustang was where my silver car should be and my silver car was back where my green car should be, and my green car was pushed into my neighbour's van. The Mustang had gone into my hedge then hit my car hard enough to push it back into my other car, and push it into the neighbour's. The three people who had been in the Mustang had taken off on foot, leaving the keys in the ignition and the car still running.

The police came. They took statements. The police helicopter flew around for a bit but didn't find anyone. 

The mustang has now been towed. My cars are still in front of the house in one big, crumpled accordion together with the neighbour's van. I'll be phoning the insurance company in the morning. Since the driver of the car that caused the accident took off I'll probably get stuck with all of this. I had comprehensive on one of the cars but only liability on the other. 

So, anyone in Calgary have a couple of used cars for sale cheap? I need two now. Sorry if this is a bit rambling. It's 2:30 now and I'm quite tired.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

Mojo. I live in Calgary. I am also an auto-enthusiast/technician/partsman/everything. I can probably find you a running junker until your insurance clears things. What do you need? Family van? family car? just a little 2door? compact? truck? I'll source something out for you.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Both of the wrecked cars are Hyundai Accents (a 95 and a 2001) and I'd love to get two more but I don't think we'll be able to afford that. Our budget is probably about $8000 for both. The Hyundais would go over 500 km on about $30 of gas in city driving so we liked that. They were also nicely laid out under the hood and easy to work on. I do all of my own maintanence and repairs so it's nice to be able to pull a starter or alternator without having to move other stuff. 

Thanks Zacman. I appreciate the help.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

kat_ said:


> Both of the wrecked cars are Hyundai Accents (a 95 and a 2001) and I'd love to get two more but I don't think we'll be able to afford that. Our budget is probably about $8000 for both. The Hyundais would go over 500 km on about $30 of gas in city driving so we liked that. They were also nicely laid out under the hood and easy to work on. I do all of my own maintanence and repairs so it's nice to be able to pull a starter or alternator without having to move other stuff.
> 
> Thanks Zacman. I appreciate the help.


I hear ya, I put down 14,9 for a 2008, they are solid indeed. Do you drive stick?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep. We can both drive stick. The hubby prefers it. I don't care either way. 

Honestly he's a bit fussier in general. He prefers 2 door hatchbacks. I'll take anything from a hatchback to an old Tempo to whatever really. I prefer something small but don't care what.

I'm going to try to get some sleep now. Friends are getting married in the morning so I have to be up early to phone the insurance co then go to the wedding. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

kat_ said:


> Yep. We can both drive stick. The hubby prefers it. I don't care either way.
> 
> Honestly he's a bit fussier in general. He prefers 2 door hatchbacks. I'll take anything from a hatchback to an old Tempo to whatever really. I prefer something small but don't care what.
> 
> I'm going to try to get some sleep now. Friends are getting married in the morning so I have to be up early to phone the insurance co then go to the wedding. Thanks again for your help.


I'm up till 0700, I'll PM my results.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your misfortune! Sure is great to have someone like Zacman to help out.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

maybe your homeowner's ins might cover the other car since it was in the driveway? what about the insurance on the stolen car?
why wouldn't it cover yours? it's not like you were driving it or had any hope of avoiding the crash.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I read this last night when you posted and gave a read again now and I am STILL amazed.


What about a rental on the in-between too? Is there no rental or replacement clause in your insurance?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your support here, especially Zacman who spent the night checking classified ads for me. I'm definitely going to check out some of those cars.

I haven't been able to get ahold of my insurance company yet with it being the long weekend. I'm really not impressed with that. I'm hoping that the Mustang's insurance will cover everything/something. I still don't know if it was actually stolen or not. 

We'll probably get a rental in the meantime but I'm hoping to talk to the insurance company first and find out what can get covered. I'm happy to bike to work but my husband is pretty dependant on his car.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

You should still be covered--either by your insurance or possibly the other car owner's insurance--even if it was stolen, but maybe either you or your insurance company may have to sue someone.

This shouldn't put your insurance up either, no fault of yours.

I was in an accident about a year & a half ago where it was the other driver's fault (He was charged) He didn't have insurance and my company paid me, and my rates didn't go up.

The only problem is that no matter whose insurance covers it, it's a huge pain to have to deal with insurance companies. They hate giving away money.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

kat_ said:


> I still don't know if it was actually stolen or not.


Have the police not gave you any details in their report ? A phone call to them should clear that up and it's probably something you should know when you do get hold of your insurance Co. so you know where you stand . 

Also , don't bow to whatever they offer as they like to low ball and intimidate . Remember , you are the innocent one who had both your parked vehicals wrecked and you have paid you ins. co for many years for coverage . As someone else mentioned...they love to take you $$ but are reluctant to help you when you need them :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

wow that really sucks, the fools were probably drunk too -_- Another epic fail for drunk driving.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

noobcake said:


> wow that really sucks, the fools were probably drunk too -_- Another epic fail for drunk driving.


I'll have to agree. Story #1) My brother did the same thing a couple years back, was driving a little drunk and some guy cut him off and he got pissed off and tailgated him, well guy in front of him slammed on his brakes for a legitimate reason and my brother parks his car and bails. Lucky for him the person was very nice and only wanted to have the repairs paid for, lucky dumbass. 

Story #2)This chick I was seeing for one night, her ex came in crying while I was "sleeping" on her roommates bed (I was doing the nasty thing with her not 30 seconds before he came in the door, so split decision in a room with no windows, I just dove in the roomies bed, ninjaaaaaa). He explained he smashed his car through some guys backyard fence and into his truck then bailed and ran from the scene all the way to her house (45 minute walk/run).

So...2 for 2. Alot of functions get impaired when your loaded, your ability to panic doesn't.

EDIT: For nitehawk. It actually didnt save some of what I originally typed, wierd.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Zacman0126 said:


> I'll have to agree. My brother did the same thing a couple years back. This chick I was seeing for one night, her ex came in crying while I was "sleeping" on her roommates bed. He explained he smashed his car through some guys backyard fence and into his truck then bailed and ran from the scene all the way to her house (45 minute walk/run).
> 
> So...2 for 2. Alot of functions get impaired when your loaded, your ability to panic doesn't.


OK , I've read this 5 times and I don't follow your story ( your brother , chick , her EX ) . Want to try it again :smile:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I can explain...Don't drive drunk!!

A guy I work with was at a cottage and his van got run over by a truck (sleeping driver). Long story short he got a rental and the home/ car insurance covered his costs.
As nice as everyone will be to help I would hold off a purchase until you speak with you insurance agent. Long weekend should not matter, they should have a 24-7 number.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Insurance normally provides for car rental. But I suppose that depends on what you coverage. It's surprising that you can't call your insurance. Like already mentioned they should have 24/7 number to call.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Chito's right...here, in QC, ALL insurance are required to rent you a car while the investigation is going on. Hopefully you'll get your $$$$ fast and be able to replace both cars. I got a car stolen in 2001, totaly sucks to wait for a replacement, so i know the feeling.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

The insurance co's 1-800 number is automatically forwarding to their "after-hours" number, which just has a voice mail giving out the home number of one of their agents. That home number goes straight to voice mail.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your lousy luck. I hope it all works out.

Just remember..........


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

kat_ said:


> The insurance co's 1-800 number is automatically forwarding to their "after-hours" number, which just has a voice mail giving out the home number of one of their agents. That home number goes straight to voice mail.


Which company you with ?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Alchool+dumb people+cars= sh*t without a doubt! Can't understand that even if I'm aa youngster! My dad would beat the shit out of me if he learn that I ever drove once with alchool in my blood!

That really suck for you! I hope you gonna get a car really soon! Why take a chance to destroy someone else's life?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

that's really sad to hear  and the fact that the insurance company is being pretty much useless - no 1-800 number to talk to someone out of town?

no guarantees it was a drunk driver, but i would not be suprised.

best of luck in having this sorted out! right before a wedding too!


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

My wife(insurance broker) said that you have a good chance of both cars being covered(but it may be different in Alberta than Ontario). Hit and runs usally pay for any damages, she also said something about it being in your driveway can help to. But if they classify it as a collision(as in on the road crash) you might be screwed.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Update ???


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Update : The owner of the Mustang is saying that his car was stolen so that means his insurance isn't liable for anything.

My insurance will pay me for one of my cars, minus the deductable. I'm still waiting to hear what they think that car is worth. My other car only had liability on it so I won't get anything for it.

Car shopping is going reasonably well. Both of the wrecked cars were Hyundai Accents and we're mostly looking at Accents to replace them with. There are lots around so I'm sure I'll find something soon.

Thanks again for everyone's help and input.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Wow , so if your vehical gets stolen the insurance company doesn't have to cover any damages ? I could see that if you left the keys in the car but I don't agree with that . 

I've said it before.....insurance companies are blood sucking leaches , I have a very low opinion of them . 

I hope you manage to salvage something from this.....good luck .


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

kat_ said:


> Update : The owner of the Mustang is saying that his car was stolen so that means his insurance isn't liable for anything.
> 
> My insurance will pay me for one of my cars, minus the deductable. I'm still waiting to hear what they think that car is worth. My other car only had liability on it so I won't get anything for it.
> 
> ...


Such...bullshit. The only reason these companies are in business is because it's mandatory.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh wait!

Sue em! :2guns:


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

That sucks, to bad they are not helping you more than that.

Some of the new car prices and finance options are just amazing right now. With the money they give you you may be able to get two cars for under $300 a month..brand new!

Seen some deals out here on Accents for $11,000 no money down at 1.9% $190 a month.
$2500 down will be around $160 each, they would even be willing to do a better deal with two cars.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Zacman0126 said:


> Such...bullshit. The only reason these companies are in business is because it's mandatory.


that's pretty much it, isn't it? who would possibly choose to play a game where you bet against yourself, and the only way it pays is if you lose? then if you lose, it only pays partially, and to stay in the game the ante goes up.
not to mention the fact that your rates are dependant on your credit score, although there is no direct relation between that and driving ability or habits. 
you pay for a virtual service in advance, so they can't claim lost revenue from people with bad credit. how do they get away with that kind of b.s.?


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

kat_ said:


> Update : The owner of the Mustang is saying that his car was stolen so that means his insurance isn't liable for anything.



I have a feeling that this may not be true. I could be wrong but I will find out for sure.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

kat_ said:


> Update : The owner of the Mustang is saying that his car was stolen so that means his insurance isn't liable for anything.


I'd look into it--it's still his car, so his insurance should still cover at least something.

I see this heading to court, one way or another.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

zontar said:


> I'd look into it--it's still his car, so his insurance should still cover at least something.
> 
> I see this heading to court, one way or another.


I'm still waiting to hear more. We shall see.

I test drove a car today that I'm quite tempted by. I have a few others I should take a look at but this one was nice.


----------



## Zacman0126 (Apr 20, 2009)

How's the ordeal going there kat?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Everything is going really well. My insurance co decided my silver car was worth $3500. My deductable is $1000 so that means I'll actually get $2500. I found an identical car for $2500 and bought it on Friday. Even better, the insurance co is only charging me $50 to keep my old car so I'll have it for parts.

My other car only had liability so no one's giving me anything for it. Today I went to Pick n Pull and found everything I need to fix it up for $156. I even got the right colour hood. Hopefully I'll get that all together tomorrow. I hadn't been to Pick in a while and they've made some really nice improvements too. They've finally started keeping track of what they have so they can tell you exactly where to go for what parts you need. Plus they've added a ladies only portapotty. Bonus.

Overall I'm really happy. Two weeks ago I was stressed but now it looks like I'll get through this just fine without even selling my Dean.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Great news...glad it all came together for you.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that things are looking up


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Really happy for you, Kat!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Good to hear.
When I had my accident about a year and a half ago I was able to find a car for about the same price as what they gave me.

So it's nice when that works out.


----------

